# Your significant other(s)



## gunnerx

No, not talking about THE SO. I'm talking about other pets.  I've seen several pics of other pets on other threads, what about one dedicated to them?  I hope this is not a dupe. 

Here's my furball. Her name's Ariel and she's a Shih-tzu.



















Too bad I don't have as much time as I used to anymore. I used to brush her every night because of the long hair. She was mat free. However, after my daughter was born, we kept her hair short because our clothes were covered with her hair.  She's still quite a character and probably prefers the short hair in the summer.  I submitted pictures of her for the Page a Day calendar and there's about 6 or 7 of her in there for this year.


----------



## kweenshaker

aww what a cutie!!

I'll attempt to post pics of mine.
As it says in my signature, I've got a cat and a dog.

Here is my kitty Raven - I adopted her from a breeder when she was 2 (after retiring from a short career of pumping out baby cats). She's an uncommon variation of a ragdoll - a solid black bicolour. And what they say is true - she goes completely limp when picked up. It's rather comical.








This is how Raven sleeps 90% of the time.









My dog Lucy is a blue australian cattle dog. She's sooo smart but even more mental. Coming along though. I've never seen an animal run so fast. She could probably beat a cheetah in a race.

Here is lucy on the day we got her last summer (picked her up at the airport!) Something spooked her, so she went to hide between the 2 planters. I didn't realize it then, but it was basically a miracle that I got a still shot of her so soon.








And one more pic - this is Lucy when she was about 7 months old. She's filled out a bit since then though. I was trying to get her to look at the camera but she turned away at the last second. I do like how it turned out anyway...


----------



## gunnerx

Very nice pets! That puppy picture between the pots is very cute and should be framed.


----------



## MacFish

Here's the big boy. His name is Vegas aka Bubba. My 70lb lap dog.


----------



## kweenshaker

gunner: oh, it is!!  

mac: love your boxer!! You know, they were just voted one of the top 5 family-friendly dogs. I love their temperaments.

Sidenote: where is your cottage? That shoreline looks eerily familiar!!


----------



## Harry Muscle

Here's picture or two of my dog ... he's a Shih Tzu and Cairn Terrior mix (at least that's our best guess).



















Harry


----------



## MacFish

kweenshaker said:


> mac: love your boxer!! You know, they were just voted one of the top 5 family-friendly dogs. I love their temperaments.
> 
> Sidenote: where is your cottage? That shoreline looks eerily familiar!!


He is great with people. Loves everyone. Other dogs is a different story. He's very dominant and had a few incidents when he was a puppy. Now he doesn't like many other dogs.

I wish the cottage was mine. That is at a friends place on Lake Simcoe. Cooks Bay I think.


----------



## Ciddian

Here is the buddy monster...










and some of my finches when they were just lil'uns.. lol


----------



## Pablo

that parrot is so cute


----------



## lili




----------



## kweenshaker

Harry - what a little scamp!! he looks sooo much like a cairn, especially in the 2nd pic!! 
Ciddian - nice birds! What kind is the first one? Is it one that can learn to speak? What kind of finches are they? 
Lili - cute tabby, but i'm sorry to say that I'm going to have to steal that tortie!!!!!


----------



## holocron

Guido n' Stan


----------



## gunnerx

Awwwww!!! That tipped the cute factor scale!!


----------



## Ciddian

Thanks Kween  she's a Quaker parrot, she can say 'higuys' 'hello!' 'Meow' and other funny sounds. She really enjoys screaming like they do in scary movies.. she laughs a lot as well. LOL

The lil guys are Zebra finch


----------



## lili

kweenshaker said:


> Lili - cute tabby, but i'm sorry to say that I'm going to have to steal that tortie!!!!!


You know that torties are famous for being "crazy" .... 
Thanks. She is a retrieving cat : I throw an object and she brings it back ...


----------



## lili

holocron said:


> Guido n' Stan


Oh my GOD !!!! Sooo cute !


----------



## Tabatha

4 cats, 2 pugs + fish -- don't tell the authorities!!!








Aelish is a Devon Rex, when she sheds, it's like lint.


----------



## Chris S

Major - German Shepard/Lab cross, 13 years old and going strong.


----------



## Ciddian

awee tabatha.. was that the photo when i was by? 

Chris, wonderful puppy... <3


----------



## Tabatha

I don't think we have that photo framed yet... We have another photo of Winston and Oopee lounging in the sunshine, framed in the dining area, maybe that's the one you're thinking of.


----------



## Tabatha

Chris, great job! Thirteen is amazing for a large breed dog!!!



Chris S said:


> Major - German Shepard/Lab cross, 13 years old and going strong.


----------



## holocron

pugs are so awesome. I want one!


----------



## Tabatha

First hand I can tell you that they're excellent companion dogs and super snugglers! Not to mention very silly.


----------



## kweenshaker

i love pugs too. their faces crack me up!! post more pics of yours!!!
i'm going to get one....when i'm older. sticking with the crazy athletes while i can still handle them!! lol


----------



## Tabatha

*By Popular Demand...*

Introducing Winston, our 10 year old Pug rescue.










Winston & Oopee soaking up the sun...










Winston wearin' his booties...


----------



## Ciddian

Awe his booties!! <3

Buddy was all upset and wanted on my sholders but I dont let her.

So.. she mopes at the only place i would let her sit. LOL

She was tired too but she wouldnt stay in her cage.. She just kept flying back. She's recently discovered her wings have grown in.

Dont mind my hairy arm or the tv. Ew. u_u

Yea.. and i am whistling hamtaro at the end.. She likes it and it makes her dance. LOL


----------



## Tabatha

OMG, Buddy is sooo cute!!! I'll have to send that link to my bird crazy friend, she'll love it!


----------



## Ciddian

Hehe thanks...For everyday she drives me nuts there's a day i just love her. LOL She's my first parrot and she's a hand full but i think thats why she's so wonderful... Her history had been pretty bad and she's so good dispite it.


----------



## holocron

Tabatha said:


> Introducing Winston, our 10 year old Pug rescue.


This picture is soooo awesome! Lucky to have such a cute pup. You say he was a pug rescue, I've heard about that, what is it?


----------



## Tabatha

http://www.pugalug.com/

Larry is a great guy albeit eccentric, they always have pugs available for adoption, young and old. I highly recommend adopting an adult -- fully potty trained (most of the time) and settled but able and willing to give you all their love! Winston was 5 when we adopted him, Cookie was 2 & 1/2.

Winston was DECLAWED mad: ) by his first owners and had horrid grain allergies but he's on an all raw food diet without any issues except he need to wear booties when we go for hikes.

- t.

p.s., PM me if you have any further questions.


----------



## lili

Tabatha said:


> http://www.pugalug.com/
> 
> Winston was DECLAWED mad: ) by his first owners and had horrid grain allergies but he's on an all raw food diet without any issues except he need to *wear booties when we go for hikes*.


What a crazy world we live in .....


----------



## gucci17

This is my mischievous child.

Before

















After


----------



## Ciddian

is that a pommie or those akida? (sp?) lol can you tell i have never had a dog before? rofl


----------



## Tabatha

I think it's a mini Eskimo?


----------



## lili

gucci17 said:


>


Whatever he is ... is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## holocron

I couldn't resist .. it just looks similar!










original:


----------



## gucci17

lol my poor baby.

He's a mini american eskimo.  

His name is Gucci haha. Hence my alias.

I've got a million pictures of him. I can post a few more funny ones if you guys don't mind.


----------

